# Bumblebee millipede eggs/what is this?



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

I've found some little light blue round things in my milli tank, too big for woodlice, I'm not sure what they are, only ever seem to be able to find one at a time but, in different spots.

I didn't think my pedes were old enough yet, found different caresheets telling me different things about sizes and maturity.

One of them is bigger than the other, the bigger is more confident too.
Here they are next to an adult woodlouse.


IMG_0071 (3) by withypitts33, on Flickr

The "egg" things.


IMG_0073 (3) by withypitts33, on Flickr


: victory:


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am pretty sure this species only gets to around 2 and half inches tops so yours could well be full grown, But i thought the eggs was white so im not too sure.
Im no expert on these so might just be worth letting them run through carry on as you have been as the adults must feel conditions are right is they have bred and fingers crossed your get some young 
good luck


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

they are adult pedes bumblebees do not get very large. 

it could well be an egg but i cant really see it well. Just leave it be and if it iss you will soon see babies as they lay large numbers of eggs. 

jay


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I *might* be looking to buy a few if you get overrun with eggs :whistling2:


----------

